
Ask HN: Blogging platforms for non-technical people? - mrleiter
Hi HN,<p>I was wondering if you could pinpoint me&#x2F;others towards some blogging platforms like WordPress, that are easy to handle for non-technical people like myself.<p>Thanks!
======
c_prompt
Happy to offer up mine, valME.io, which permits custom domains. [1]

[1] [https://valme.io/c/gettingstarted/69qqs/valme-io-now-with-
cu...](https://valme.io/c/gettingstarted/69qqs/valme-io-now-with-custom-
domains-including-sslhttps-support-and-a-bunch-of-other-improvements-while-we-
were-in-the-code-take-that-wordpress-and-tumblr)

------
Ziellosigkeit
I like [https://write.as](https://write.as)

~~~
dakrootie
Same. Been using it for over three years and couldn't be more simple.

